# Meibukan Goju Ryu Roll Call



## Meibukanadian (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello, all my fellow karateka!
Having read these forums for a while, seem there are quite a few goju practitioners out there, I was just curious to see if there are any other Meibukan Goju folks out there. Or if you have any experience with the Meibukan branch of Goju, share those as well!

Onegaishimasu!


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 4, 2010)

I am not Meibukan, but my teacher (Jundokan) spent some time sharing and practicing with karate-ka from the Meikukan and Shoreikan lineages.  As a result, we have some elements of each lineage in our curriculum, having added for example the extra Geikisai kata created by Toguchi Sensei.  

If I ever had the chance, I would go to Canada in hopes of learning all the Yagi-designed kata.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 1, 2011)

Master Yagi is celebrating in Ontario Canada in March 2012 - It will be the Meibukan Congress of all time! Search: Facebook - London Goju Club or Nox Dojo for more information. You won't want to miss this. Meet the Master - learn and train with the very best!
Get a group together and we'll help get you organized to come!


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm under the Keishan-Kai Goju-ryu headed by Sensei Hokama. I never trained in Meibukan, but I know of a Sensei who had trained under the late Meitoku Yagi named Hanshi Ken Tallack. I attended one seminar with him last year.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 13, 2012)

I trained under Clemente Cristofoli in Cranbourne, Australia. He is probably the last westerner to have trained exclusively under [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Meitoku Yagi, and was definitely the last westerner to receive the entire Meibu-Ken kata. Many believe these to be simple training drills, but they are in fact kata that Yagi Senseii learned from his time spent in China...[/FONT]


----------

